# Looking for a name for my new pen kit



## makaiolani (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

As some of you might know, I was in Taiwan visiting Dayacom and I started to work on some designs and modifications for my own pens.  I have just turned a few of my latest modified pen kit and I need help naming it.  


Thank you
Aaron Lau


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 6, 2015)

The Mendelssohn.  Sure looks like a wedding march to me.


----------



## dthayer (Oct 6, 2015)

The Torpedo -- at least that was the first thing that I thought of...


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 6, 2015)

I like the graceful serpentine curve of that clip.  The tip seems a bit blunt, however ... is this a wide body pen like a Cigar?

Hey ... we could call it the Cuban Elite Cigar Pen.


----------



## mecompco (Oct 6, 2015)

dthayer said:


> The Torpedo -- at least that was the first thing that I thought of...



Dahmit! That was my first thought as well! Full Speed Ahead!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice Aaron. How about LauLau


----------



## makaiolani (Oct 6, 2015)

It takes a 3/8" Drill bit and parker refill.  It's about the same size as a cigar on the tip, but tapers down toward the back.


----------



## csr67 (Oct 6, 2015)

The "Double Deuce"


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 6, 2015)

Son of Fat Boy.....It looks like a modified Fat Boy which is another of your offerings.... or maybe "Hijo de muchacho gordo" would sound more mysterious.


----------



## CREID (Oct 6, 2015)

Retro-Modern

Curt


----------



## Marnat3 (Oct 7, 2015)

The Zeppilin


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 7, 2015)

The Apollo.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 7, 2015)

Olde Stoggie


----------



## Arbetlam (Oct 7, 2015)

The Aristicat


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 7, 2015)

The Hawaiian Cigar


----------



## nativewooder (Oct 7, 2015)

Panatela or some other "cigar" name.


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 7, 2015)

The Blunt


----------



## TonyL (Oct 7, 2015)

I was going to say "Torpedo", but I wasn't the first.


----------



## afsafe3 (Oct 7, 2015)

The Samaritan


----------



## BSea (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey Aaron, you should run a contest.  I did one to name a blank a few weeks back.  It was a lot of fun.  Here's the LINK.  Of course I'd bet at least 1 suggestion would be "The Derek".  (see post 31 in the above thread) 

On the serious side, I did get several good suggestions.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 7, 2015)

Normandy. The clip-retainer finial is shaped like a Norman arch -- a beautiful dome.


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Oct 8, 2015)

The Observatory


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 9, 2015)

Rolled Fatty....


----------



## terry q (Oct 9, 2015)

Since you are from Hawaii I vote for "Big Kahuna"


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 9, 2015)

The Tommy Chong


----------



## makaiolani (Oct 12, 2015)

So far we are leaning towards the serenity.  Any last suggestions would be great.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 12, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> So far we are leaning towards the serenity.  Any last suggestions would be great.



That's a pretty solid name.


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 13, 2015)

Doobie


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 13, 2015)

Ah, come on, make it something related to Hawaii!


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Bruddah


----------



## ottotroll (Oct 13, 2015)

Modern Blunt
or
Photon Torpedo


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 13, 2015)

Tsunami


----------



## wyone (Oct 14, 2015)

I see aeronautical..  like blimp.. or aerosphere


----------



## makaiolani (Nov 10, 2015)

It's going to be a kit sold all over the world, so being a Hawaiian name might not apply for everyone.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 10, 2015)

The Whirlwind?  The Thriller?  The Twist?


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 10, 2015)

Pregnant Pickle!


----------

